# Superdrive 2010 LADIES CHARITY CHALLENGE Saturday 14 August 2010



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

OCD-ni are supporting the Superdrive 2010 LADIES CHARITY CHALLENGE Saturday 14 August 2010 All proceeds are in aid of Marie Curie Cancer Care and Cool FM's Cash for Kids. show your support and donate some money to this great cause, or take part!! follow the link for more info..

http://www.superdriveni.com/experiences/index.asp?CatID=16


----------

